#      1 8
!   1: 8.1 (8.1.13.41).    (),  1.6 (1.6.13.3). 
   15%.
, ,   .  ( -    /).
  :-  . ()- ,   ..,   -   ( ),   -   :    .
    ?
   :   .   (     ):
 - 1.   . ,   :
2.  -   .  
(   )
 : -    -, . ( ,  ,    )

----------

> !   1: 8.1 (8.1.13.41).    (),  1.6 (1.6.13.3). 
>    15%.
> , ,   .  ( -    /).
>   :-  . ()- ,   ..,   -   ( ),   -   :    .
>     ?
>    :   .   (     ):
>  - 1.   . ,   :
> 2.  -   .  
> (   )
>  : -    -, . ( ,  ,    )


,       (  -  ),      .

----------

?     ?

----------

> ?     ?


    "    ".

----------

.  -  (   /) :
62 90.01, 
57 62, 
     :
 51 57 (  %    /) 
 44 57 (   %)
  %    /   ,     .

----------

> %    /   ,     .


1.    ?
2.   -  ,           ?

----------

1.  ,    /       /.     -  .  (/).    %,     ,  .
2.  91  -     .
 ,    /  %   ,     57 ?

----------

> 1.  ,    /       /.     -  .  (/).    %,     ,  .
> 2.  91  -     .
>  ,    /  %   ,     57 ?


    -    % (  ,  , ). ..     .         ,   .  , ,  .
  -    %  ,        . 57    .

----------

.     % -   (    . ),   .
:      5000 . -   . (    -  5000 )
 /  4900. %    / (100 )  . 
        :    /   4900-00.
,      /     (  ).
57      .
 - ,     "   ",      %   ,   -   .
 .  !

----------

,       :Smilie: . ,       .  , ,  .
   %     .

----------

1.    -   .    -        ,       .
2.    .   /:    /.          %.
PS     57   ...

----------

,     -   .      ().   ,    ,         .       (   - )    .    ,  ,      .

----------

,     .      /   . .    .  .
   -  ,    "     "  ,   . %  "  ",    .
..     (   ):
     /- - 5000,       - 100. 
  ,   ,   /  - 4900.
, ,      1    .
PS   1   ,   .     ...

----------


## Marie

(  )   "".          .       ,   .

----------

> ,   ,   /  - 4900.

----------


## .

:Frown:   .
1  8.1 (1.6.13.3)
  15%.
   20000.    30000.   10000 -      . .    .    :   "    00000000001  11.02.2009 0:00:01": 
   "1"   "":   .

  "  "!

  ,               .
          ?

----------


## kadavr

> .
> 1  8.1 (1.6.13.3)
>   15%.
>   20000.    30000.   10000 -      . .    .    :   "    00000000001  11.02.2009 0:00:01": 
>    "1"   "":   .
> 
>   "  "!
> 
>   ,               .
>           ?


  .   , !

----------


## IreneF

> :
>  .
> 1  8.1 (1.6.13.3)
>   15%.
>   20000.    30000.   10000 -      . .    .    :   "    00000000001  11.02.2009 0:00:01": 
>    "1"   "":   .
> 
>   "  "!
> 
> ...


-  ?

----------


## Loric

> .  -  (   /) :
> 62 90.01, 
> 57 62, 
>      :
>  51 57 (  %    /) 
>  44 57 (   %)
>   %    /   ,     .


,            1 8, ,   ?

----------

.    .   - .    .     "" ..    " " .     .

----------


## Loric

""   
   "1"   "":   .

  "  "!
    ?

----------

""    "        ".        41 .  ,   .   1 . .

----------


## IreneF

41 ,   1 8,     ,   ! 
   ???

----------

, , !     (1: 8.2 (8.2.13.205).     () () + ,  ().     : ,     10..,   2.   ( ).   1:
1.    10.. 
50.01 90.01.2  
90.02.2  41.12    
2.     (  )  2.
57.03 62   2
50.01 62  2
3.   (   )
51 57.03 1950
44 57.03 % 50

    ,    (  )    (2),    50   (10-2)    8.
    ?

      ?        ?
!

----------


## marrishechka

,         ? , ,     .
           ,             2 .. ,   ?

----------


## zhenya17

> , , !     (1: 8.2 (8.2.13.205).     () () + ,  ().     : ,     10..,   2.   ( ).   1:
> 1.    10.. 
> 50.01 90.01.2  
> 90.02.2  41.12    
> 2.     (  )  2.
> 57.03 62   2
> 50.01 62  2
> 3.   (   )
> 51 57.03 1950
> ...


   8..   50-90.        90-41.12?
     "   ".     ""     10,       - 2.    1   ,       .

----------

1 8....   ....   17.7!!!  :Abuse:  :Abuse:

----------


## 78

> 1 8....   ....   17.7!!!


         ,      ,       ,      .           :          ?       ,        .?

----------


## 78

> ,       (  -  ),      .


        ,      ,       ,      .           :          ?       ,        .?

----------

> ,      ,       ,      .           :          ?       ,        .?


1.            ,     ,          .  ,    ,      .
2.     ?      .   .     .         , .

----------


## 78

> 1.            ,     ,          .  ,    ,      .
> 2.     ?      .   .     .         , .


,1.          41  60,   .        . 
2.              /   Z            ...

----------

> ,1.          41  60,   .        . 
> 2.              /   Z            ...


1.     ?
2.            .    ?

----------


## 78

> 1.     ?
> 2.            .    ?


1.       92  10   26   260
2.  ,      (     ?)

----------

1.  ,       .  :   :      .   .
2.  "".   .      " ".

----------


## 78

> 1.  ,       .  :   :      .   .
> 2.  "".   .      " ".


,  , ,   .     ,         ?       ?    ?

----------

(,   )         :
1.    ;
2.   ;
3.   ;
4.   .
   4 .  .

----------


## zhenya17

> (,   )         :
> 1.    ;
> 2.   ;
> 3.   ;
> 4.   .
>    4 .  .


  (4 )       ?   ,    3 . - ?

----------


## Andyko

> 3 . - ?

----------

-1 -            
     ,  ,     ,      0310001. (    373-)

   1           ?     ?


 5001   9001      ???  
   , 1     
 5703  62      (     62 )
 5001   62     

,   1   ? ,    .    ,     (     )

----------

> 1


  ?

----------


## 78

> -1 -            
>      ,  ,     ,      0310001. (    373-)
> 
>    1           ?     ?
> 
> 
>  5001   9001      ???  
>    , 1     
>  5703  62      (     62 )
> ...


,   ?

----------

!  .... !   (
   ()+() :       1 8: 
1)   "" - 15000
2)    - 10000
3)  -     
4)-  


?? ,  !

----------


## lana-n

> -1 -            
>      ,  ,     ,      0310001. (    373-)
> 
>    1           ?     ?
> 
> 
>  5001   9001      ???  
>    , 1     
>  5703  62      (     62 )
> ...


             50,01  (  ,        )...        50,02           50,02

----------


## lana-n

..  57        ...      57              ..               :Wink:

----------


## zhenya17

> ..  57        ...      57              ..


           :       ""     .

----------


## lana-n

...           .    57           58  66...       :Frown:

----------

> :       ""     .




           ""   ( ).

----------

().

----------

> ,            1 8, ,   ?


  3.0   ...

----------

,      ?          ,    .     ,           ,           .     ?

----------


## lana-n

> ,      ?          ,    .     ,           ,           .     ?


   ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?


-3 
    1?

----------

,          .  57

----------

